# JC Higgins Shelby?



## izee2 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello,

  Just picked up this new toy. It appears to be a JC Higgins (No Headbadge) It has A Shelby Crankset and it has a Shelco plate #51-121092  and another similar plate with Model # 806.281 mounted next to it. How long did Shelby make JC Higgins bikes? Also, Any info as to what model this is, What the headbadge should look like and whats it missing would be appreciated. Really anything you can tell me about it would be appreciated.

 Thanks
   Tom


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 22, 2012)

Well my 57 Higgy had the same frame style & chain guard, but I can't be of much more help, on this one.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 24, 2012)

I think that's the first Shelby built JCH I've seen in a long time, if ever!


----------



## tony d. (Feb 24, 2012)

*J.C.Higgins/Shelby*

I have a frame like that it was under the western Flyer tage


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 24, 2012)

im thinking its not a higgins but swapped out parts.


----------



## izee2 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Hummm*

Thanks,

   Seems like the mystery deepens. I had some concerns about this bike being put together from different bikes. If so It must have been done a while ago. All the crusty rusty parts seem to have the same consistency. Questions still got me going. The frame looks to Shelby built but from when? The only pics or reference I can find would place this frame 37-40. (Newsletter by John, Shelby Bicycles p.56-57 is one of them) But the serial # tag would place it in 51. I cannot find any Shelby frames made in the 50's that look anywhere near this frame.What do you think this frame is? 

 If it is prewar Could it be possible that somewhere in the 50's Shelby or Amf had a bunch of NOS frames that they used to put together bikes for sale thru department stores? Or did some other bike mfg get the old Shelby frame stock to produce bikes? Or is this someones attempt to make a bike that wasn't?

 So...What would you do? If it is a prewar Shelby frame would you restore it back to its original self? Would you restore it as it is? Would you keep it in the garage as is and just wonder what the heck it is? 

 Thanks
   Tom


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sears was known for two things, a voracious appetite for bicycles and a general lack of loyalty to their individual suppliers. Shelby never had a large share of the Sears branded bicycle market but they did supply some of their bicycles to Sears for the JCH line. An identical Shelby built JCH (but in original paint and wearing a distinctive Shelby tank with exhaust manifold decals) was posted on this site in the last year.


----------



## izee2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Again,

   I'm going to search for that pic now. It would be very helpful to see it. 

   It looks like I am now in search of a tank and badge for it.  Anyone have any laying around?

   Thanks
    Tom


----------



## Carl (Mar 1, 2012)

*Shelby Hiawatha same frame you have?? take a look at pics*



izee2 said:


> Thanks Again,
> 
> I'm going to search for that pic now. It would be very helpful to see it.
> 
> ...




Tom this looks like what you have ?


----------



## izee2 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Carl,

  The frame does look very similar. What year is it?

  I also sent you a pm.


  Thanks
    Tom


----------



## mruiz (Apr 9, 2012)

Carl said:


> Tom this looks like what you have ?




 What will a Shelby Hiawatha like that be worth? If you will.
 mitch


----------

